# My first Amtrak ride..



## caravanman (Apr 30, 2009)

This is a link to my first ever Amtrak trip in 2004..

My first Amtrak ride

since then I must have covered over 35, 000 Amtrak miles. Not bad for someone who lives in England!


----------



## Everydaymatters (May 1, 2009)

Excellent travelogue with a great deal of detail. Brought back memories for me of my first Amtrak trip.


----------



## metrorail (May 10, 2009)

I also love the cheesecake, although I'm not sure I would get the lamb.


----------



## caravanman (May 11, 2009)

It was 5 years ago, not sure lamb is even on the menu these days!

Ed B)


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 11, 2009)

caravanman said:


> It was 5 years ago, not sure lamb is even on the menu these days!
> Ed B)


Especially with SDS h34r:


----------

